# fry and ramshorn snails will there be problems?



## rhennessey (Jul 25, 2014)

Does anyone have any eperience with Apisto fry and snails? All of my tanks have snails in them and I wanted to know how bad they are going to be with fry.
Thanks


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Are you referring to the smaller size ramshorn snails? Im no expert but I wouldn't think there would be any issues, as even fry should be able to get/stay away from slow moving threats as such. Could always put them in a breeder or fry box/net or whatever they are actually called lol but i really don't think you need to worry too much especially if they are the small snails.


----------



## rhennessey (Jul 25, 2014)

Yes, they are smaller. The largest is thumbnail size but most are much smaller than that.
I thought the same thing, thanks for the response.


----------



## LSCHWARTZ (Oct 29, 2014)

Once the fry are free swimming it shouldnt be a problem. I actually add one or two snails to my fry tanks to eat left over food and too add microroganisms for the fry to eat.


----------



## Lutefisk (Jun 29, 2014)

My ramshorns got along fine with my CPD fry. At no time were the fry in a snail-free tank.


----------



## Rjjm (Jan 1, 2012)

I have a lot of snails in my tank. The weaker fry or dying will be eaten by snails or other fry. But that goes the same for stronger and bigger fry eating baby snails. That is how it is. In the wild. Of course, there are more micro organism in the wild than in our tank but at least you don't have to worry about fry food


----------

